# Ford Jubilee NAA, 801 Engine Swap?



## moparmaker (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a 1954 Ford NAA that runs good and have access to a Ford 801 diesel with a bad engine. Does anyone know if the NAA engine will bolt up to the 801 transmission?
The 801 is in excellent shape except for the engine.
Thanks


----------

